# Michigan Trapping Convention



## troll (Aug 13, 2001)

NORTHERN GREAT LAKES FUR HARVESTERS, INC. CONVENTION

September 21-23, 2001

Chippewa County Fairgrounds, Kinross, Michigan

Dealers and Tailgaters
Demos and Contests

Camping: $7.00 w/o electric per night	$10.00 w/electric per night

Free Saturday night fur show by Furs by Fritz

Saturday night dance featuring LIGHTHOUSE
($3.00 each or $5.00 couple)

$1.00 charge to enter dealer building-good for weekend and door prizes

Mini-raffles and a Silent Auction

Please bring your own alcoholic beverages. No alcohol will be sold on site. There will be soft drinks, coffee, and food.

Take I-75 to Kinross, Exit #378 then East on M-80 to fairground.

Contact for more information:
Mark Spencer (906) 292-5575
Ken Mills (906) 478-6631
Jim Neitling (906) 495-5233 on weekends and (517) 731-0044 on weekdays


----------

